# 24-70 f2.8L Zoom Ring Issue



## killswitch (Nov 4, 2011)

I just got my new 24-70 f2.8L lens today. Tried to give it a thorough test and this is what I noticed so far - The zoom ring tends to become slightly stiff as I move it towards the wide end from the telephoto end. The stiffness can be felt especially from the 30mm mark down to 24mm. Other than that the ring rotates very smoothly. Also, when I am doing that (i.e rotate the zoom ring around the 24-30mm mark, there is a slight sound caused by friction on the ring. Should I be concerned? I can't recall having this issue in any of my other other zoom lens.


----------



## PeterJ (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd never really noticed during operation but just pulled mine out and it's the same - a little harder to turn at the wide end but smooth the whole way through. It seems to be at the stage the objective is extending more rapidly so guess it just has a bit more mechnical work to do.


----------



## photophreek (Nov 4, 2011)

I've read many posts about the stiff zoom ring and the noisey, loose feeling focus ring. From all the responses to these questions, "it's normal" is the same answer. My 24-70 is only 6 months old and has the noisey, loose feeling focus ring. When I was last at Canon Service, I brought in the lens and was told that these issues are all normal. Luckily, my zoom ring is smooth throughout the focal range. Welcome to the world of the 24-70mm.


----------



## killswitch (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, now I feel a lot better. Luckily for me the zoom ring is not exhibiting any looseness but rather slight tightness. But hoping it will loosen up a bit through usage. Its my first L series lens, and I am stoked! The build quality just blew me away. I put it on my 60D and it felt a little front heavy but no complains. Luckily the copy I received seems to be sharp with the body I use. Need to play with it more.


----------



## ianhar (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulation on your first L. There a lot of review in fredmiranda about the 24-70 zoom ring. Many of them complaint thightness when rotating. Its normal dont worry too much. You can send them to canon service but 95% then won do anything, 4% they keep it for a week and returned to saying it is already fixed bu the problem will persistlater on and another 1% yo might get a lens replacement. I'm not saying canon service is bad, but they do sucks when it comes to problem like this.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Nov 4, 2011)

ianhar said:


> I'm not saying canon service is bad, but they do sucks when it comes to problem like this.


What are they supposed to do, change the lens design, or lie and say they have fixed something they can't?


----------



## AprilForever (Nov 4, 2011)

;D Still happy with my 24-105!


----------

